# OKCpedia > Summary & Reference Articles >  Spartan's Summaries

## Pete

*DEEP DEUCE*

NE 4th and Walnut

Bob Meinders bought this property for $1.4 million to renovate into a restaurant and apartment.
Current status unknown

Aloft Hotel - NE 2nd and Walnut



$18 million, 130 suites, 2 restaurants, 12,000 sf of retail, 7 feet and 85 ft tall

Maywood Apartments Phase 1 - NE 4th west of Oklahoma Ave



$12 million, 139 apartments

Maywood Apartments Phase 2 - NE 4th east of Oklahoma Ave

$20 million, 160 apartments, street retail. Going to break ground at the end of this year.

The Hill - Russell Perry Ave/Stiles Ave to I-235


$75 million, 157 townhomes, 32 built, currently building next 18 (indicated in red)

New residence - NE 1st

Building permit for $8 million new residence on site indicated in yellow

Mosaic - Oklahoma Ave between NE 2nd and 3rd


97 units, ground breaking is imminent, this is the second project of LEVEL developer Richard McKown

Maywood Park Flats - 14 NE 3rd

$1 million, 4-story building, 6 units

LEVEL - block from Oklahoma to Walnut, NE 2nd to 3rd



$24 million, 222 units, Native Roots Grocery Store, bikeshare racks, and a new Johnnie's Hamburgers concept

Clark Building - NE 2nd west of Oklahoma

$2 million, single residence plus about 2,000 sf for lease (loft or retail)

6 NE 6th Street


This is just a family that moved to OKC from rural NW Oklahoma remodeling this for their home

OIPA Headquarters - NE 4th and Lincoln

$5 million, 24,000 sf, this project has received a lot of criticism

Spring Hill Suites - NE 2nd and Russell M. Perry

$4.8 million, 115 suites, 77,000 sf - this project is meeting resistance and may not happen if developers don't improve the proposal

Calvary Baptist Church - law firm redevelopment


$1.5 million renovation, 22,780 sf - MLK once applied for a job here and got turned down, so the sanctuary will be preserved as a community center

CENTRAL BUSINESS DISTRICT

City Place Penthouses - Robinson and Park (OKC's "Main and First")

33 floors, 440 ft, top 7 floors being converted to extremely upscale penthouses (6 units in all, penthouse is bi-level)

Dowell Center (Globe Life Center)




Rick Dowell is putting a few millions $ (unknown?) into redeveloping the vacant Globe Life Center. The 13-story adjacent parking garage was demo'd so a new east facade is under construction. See OKCHistory.com for more info on this bldg.

MAPS 3 Convention Center

$250 million (already funded, approved), under design right now, and may come with a CC hotel (funding for that is being figured out)

Stage Center site redevelopment


We are weeks, possibly even days (certainly not months), away from a major announcement of a 700 ft skyscraper. It will be corporate though indications are that there will either be two towers or some mixed-use involved.

Cox Convention Center redevelopment


Once the new CC is built, the Cox will be torn down and redeveloped. Street grid restored. Stay tuned. This is 10+ years out but will almost certainly be master-developed at once.

Braniff Tower

Part of larger $100+ million SandRidge redevelopment. 10 floors, 83,000 sf. Popular restaurant on ground floor.

Parkside Building


$35 million component of larger SandRidge Commons redevelopments. Currently undergoing "re-engineering" to spec office as SR recently nixed their employee amenities facility

SandRidge Commons

$100M+ redevelopment of former Kerr McGee block including a new park (the "Commons"), amenities building (now "Parkside Building"), Braniff restoration, and several more historic demo's that were very controversial

Chesapeake Energy Arena


$105M renovations including several new suites, restaurants, system upgrades, and a new SW "grand entrance" facade

Century Center


Major redevelopment of a dated 1970s indoor shopping center that is completely vacant. Street-level restaurant + OPUBCO (publishes Daily Oklahoman newspaper and NewsOK) will occupy 67,000 sf. May be taller than rendering depending on additional parking.

Journal Record Building



$13.7 million redevelopment of historic bldg still heavily-damaged from bombing. 55,000 sf new office space.

Santa Fe Parking Garage

Minor facade upgrades began this month

Carnegie Centre

"Historic" preservation of vacant mid-century library into 19 condos. This has been proposed for 5+ years and still not moved forward, though Judy Hatfield claims to be making progress.

COTPA Main Street/City Hall garage


9-story, $21.2M, 830-space garage with street level retail (or may be city permit offices). RFP is out for 2-3 levels of housing to be added on top.

Bicentennial Park


Nouveau-art deco redesign of Bicentennial Park (needs tough-ups that are underway?)


*BRICKTOWN*



Hilton Garden Inn and Homewood Suites


$45M, 255-suite, 180,000 sf, 11 floors. Dual hotel brands. Brick is going up right now.

House of Bedlam

Controversial proposal is moving forward with the above building between the canal and Mickey Mantle, while waiting to work out a deal on a larger "anchor" development across the canal

East Bricktown/Gary Brooks deal



The apartment part of this deal was just unveiled and is moving forward. $39M first phase ($75M+ total), 4-story, street retail, 250 apartments with 423-unit garage. Site was just cleared. Rendering from Steve Lackmeyer, Oklahoman, and GTF Design.

Mercantile Building


Floors 3-5 will be turned into 30 lofts. First 2 floors are nightclubs. 

Holiday Inn Express


$18M, 124 suites, 73,000 sf. Construction is well underway (foundation being poured).

Rock Island Plow Building

Reports are surfacing that a major deal is underway involving this historic 4-story, 38,700 sf building being turned into lofts.

Sherman Iron Works & Foundry


Complete renovation into office space.

229 E Sheridan


Chris Johnson is doing another retail project here, he's currently hung up in design review over the proposed vestibule. Supposedly this week he has a new design under review.

Bricktown/Don Karchmer parking garage proposal


2,300-space garage with housing on top. This proposal is dying because it would involve taking away ROW needed for a planned future high-speed rail curve.

Staybridge Suites


The Bricktown Urban Design Committee granted a variance allowing the setback against city code and project is moving forward to construction soon.

Kevin Durant Restaurant



$5M, 10,000 sf restaurant. Operated by Hal Smith Restaurant Group which bought rights to use KD's name

----------


## Pete

*FILM ROW*


John W. Rex Downtown Elementary School


$8.8M new elementary school is well under construction to open next year

Hart Building



$2.8 million renovation to 39,700 sf building + new annex immediately to the east

The Paramount

Now open for coffee, art, and film screenings

516 W. California

Renovation of 14,500 sf building for Allen Engineering

Main Street Arcade


This great old 30,000 retail building is currently under renovation, but work is moving slowly.

OCPD Headquarters


$50 million project also includes a new municipal court bldg, shown in the site plan. This building, designed to as a mid-century architecture compliment, anchors the western end of the civic drag.

609 W. Sheridan



New home for Dunlop Codding Law Firm + pocket park which will be presumably open to public

Grace Cleaners

Beautiful renovation of the former 24-hour downtown dry cleaner, now home to an interior design firm

600 W. Sheridan

This 2-story building, Film Row's first true "new-build" has met a very swift, frosty reception

*CORE2SHORE*

Union Station

$650,000 for a new parking lot that will be ripped out later for the MAPS3 Park

Downtown Airpark redevelopment


Site will become home to a music stage with active summer concert programming until building moves forward

MAPS3 White Water Facility

$25 million is part of a total $60 million package approved by voters that will be one of the first MAPS3 projects

SandRidge Sky Slide


At 80 ft tall, this is the tallest adventure course in the world

Boathouse Row

OU Boathouse is almost definitely off as they just announced a $6.5M facility in Norman, UCO Boathouse fundraising was completed in January 2013

Rocktown Climbing Gym mural

Large 12,800 sf mural, $16,000 ($10k provided by Downtown OKC Inc.)

MAPS3 Central Park

This park will end up being one of the final MAPS3 projects

American Indian Cultural Center

The saga continues, still moth balled. AICC withdrew $40M funding request immediately after the May 20 tornado.

OKC Boulevard

This is the graphic OKC.gov has on its website for the boulevard, as if it will look anything like this.

Hubcap Alley

This building, one of many great brick buildings along S. Robinson, is being redeveloped into a loft residence


*MIDTOWN*

The Edge @ Midtown


$34M for 252 apartments plus street-level retail. Well under construction.

1212 Walker



$3M renovation turning a faceless building into 24 stunning lofts. Fully occupied now, street level retail spaces are undergoing build-out for Waffle Champion (a popular local food truck) and Dry Shop, with office in the back.

307 NW 13th / Cambria Energy

23,500 sf historic dealership that is currently being renovated into flex modular office space.

1226 N. Shartel


$1.5M building permit, finished

Mayfair Apartments

$1.5M for 18 units, under renovation now? Was office

711 N. Hudson



Former Allen's Cafe converted to residential, one big unit that is $2,500/mo. Construction of 3 new townhomes is stalled.

123 NW 8th


$600,000 renovation of 12,450 story brick warehouse into offices for Lingo Construction

New Beasley

Renovated into 14 apartments

McBride Clinic


12,000 building finished

The Lisbon

7-unit new build on Shartel and NW 9th seems to be stalled.

South of Saint Anthony / "SoSA" neighborhood







So many new homes in SoSA, a neighborhood that prides itself on architectural freedom

Midtown Parking Garage

300-car garage at 123 NW 10th will service 1100, 1101, and the Marion

St. Anthony's Hospital expansion


$53M, 6-story, 187,000 sf addition. Currently relocating utilities and moving forward.

The Guardian Lofts


38,000 sf building renovated into about 20 loft apartments

Park Place


"Placemarked" alleyway between Guardian and Packard buildings

The Packard


36,000 sf building renovated into restaurant, retail, and office space with green roof

430 Lofts



This is another faceless building that is being repurposed phenomenally with 26 apartments and a new landscaped parking area in the back (similar to the Hadden parking designed by Brian Fitzsimmons)

The Osler / Ambassador Hotel


Roughly $10M ($15.8M minus 1212 and 430) redevelopment of 44,000 sf Osler Building into a 60-room boutique hotel

Central High School / OCU Law School

Purchased by OCU for $10M and will be renovated into their new law school for $20M

Emerson Alternative School

$5.9M expansion to replace portable structures with permanent brick veneer annexes. Under construction now.

Marion Hotel

Will be renovated by 2014 as part of an ongoing TIF package with MidtownR, no building permit yet, will probably be last in the batch to get done


*AUTOMOBILE ALLEY*

1101 N. Broadway

$2.2M building permit recently filed for renovation, as part of MidtownR TIF deal

New retail tenants: A-Alley retail is booming right now


Plenty Mercantile


Perch'd Modern Design

Scuba shop to get a neon sign


Dwelling Spaces - similar to an Urban Outfitters, more authentic

Verbode Design

LuLu Lemon showroom

Bow & Arrow Boutique

Cardinal Engineering rooftop deck

Existing tenants of Coffee Slingers, Treasures Past, Rawhide Furniture, Hideaway Pizza, etc

----------


## Doug Loudenback

What an excellent, yes, stunning piece of work. Very well done. A slide-show video would be great to add.

----------


## Celebrator

That was fantastic.  Well, well, done!  Very helpful because there is so much developing!  What a bright future OKC has!

----------


## Spartan

A lot of the renderings appear out of order or jumbled in copying it over.. The thread on the urban development board is in better shape I think/hope?

----------

